# what is the truth behind splitting up the photoperiod?!



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I been thinking about doing this but the more I read the more conflicting info I gather.

So the question is, is there a positive benefit to having a split photoperiod aside from.viewing times? Doesn't it help plants or reduce algae?


Thanks


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

By split photoperiod. Do you mean this: 
*
1*. Light on > no light at all > light on.

Or this?
*
2*. Light on > siesta > light on

Siesta means a low level of light not complete darkness. Plants still photosynthesize at a reduced level.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

2 no tank light, just light from the room. Low tech heavily planted no co2 or excel


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

philipraposo1982 said:


> So the question is, is there a positive benefit to having a split photoperiod aside from.viewing times? Doesn't it help plants or reduce algae?
> Thanks


I do not believe there is any - there is no siesta for plants in nature.

Part of the idea behind the siesta is to let the co2 levels to catch up with the plants' consumption in the first part of the photo period.

v3


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

okay so really there is no reason for me to consider this as a viable option.

thanks.


----------



## Cap10Squirty (Feb 2, 2014)

Just to add a question to this discussion, would it be in any way harmful to have a lights off period during the middle of the day? Would plants benefit better from a non interrupted light period?


----------



## Mr.Betta (Jul 24, 2013)

Supposedly having a lights off period in the middle of the photoperiod can help reduce algae problems. Algae is a simple organism that has a hard time adapting to rapidly changing light conditions and the supposed lights out period will help kill off some of your algae. There many other more experienced planted tank people on here that can elaborate on this theory much better than I can.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have all my tanks except my picos and the lights for the veggies on the aquaponic system on a split photo period. 5 hours on, 3.5 off, 3 on then lights out for the night. I don't magically not have algae, definitely still get diatoms... But I don't have a lot of algae. No noticeable stunting in plant grown, everything seems to do well, I actually have to trim a lot more now then I use to. I will say I do not run high tech/co2 setups, just medium and low tech, tanks that get liquid ferts get them within the first hour of lights on in the morning.


----------



## BuddhaBoy (Jun 12, 2014)

What about splitting the photoperiod because of mid day heat? Any benefit in that?

Ie 8-12pm then off till 6-10pm.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I simply have mine off for the several hours because no one is in that area of the house for several hours, like to see into the tank when we are there again.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

What are you all meaning by "siesta"? 
Plants ~need~ a night time to grow properly and to thrive. 
I've switched my timers so they turn off the lights at 11am to 4pm, hottest part of the day and the lights only make it even hotter in the tanks. I also moved it so the lights turn on earlier in the am and turn off later in the pm, so they still get the same amount of light in 24hrs.


----------



## Carm (Apr 19, 2013)

Typically, the main idea behind a split photoperiod is that the dark period in the middle will allow the plants to create enough CO2 to aid growth in the second light period. While there isn't such thing in nature, it's often recommended to help combat algae.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I think the main advantage is that you can have the lights for the tanks on in the morning (like before work/school/whatever), and in the evening (after work/school/whatever), without having the lights on for 12 hours or so.

In that way, it might be said to 'help' with algae, but that's just because you are reducing the total time the lights are on.

In low-tech tanks (maybe especially dirted tanks?), the siesta will allow CO2 levels to recover (Walstad has a bit in her book about this), but that wouldn't matter with a high-tech set up.

More importantly, I haven't read anything showing any evidence that a split photoperiod/siesta does any harm to a tank.


----------



## shrimpletess (Jun 1, 2014)

From what I've read, plants need at least 2-4 hours after lights on to actually get into top gear. By switching the light off for a siesta would be like spitting your food out just after you chewed it. So not necessarily a good idea. 
But then again I haven't tried so I can't tell if it can improve things or is a negative in practice.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I usually run my tanks with a siesta in the heat of the day. The first year I noticed a decrease in algae. The second year not so obvious. 
Tanks do stay cooler when the light is off for several hours.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

I've run all my tanks w/siesta from the get go. The cycle goes 5hrs on/6hrs off/5hrs on/8hrs off & the cycle starts @ 6am. The LED lighting & the CO2 are synced together. All plantings are thriving & only had to do replantings for HC carpets lifting. :bounce:


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

Photosynthesis works in two steps. During the day, the plant synthesizes energy from light, sugar/nutrients and co2. During the night, it reverses the cycle by using o2 + energy = Co2 + Growth.


----------

